# Setting up a emersed tank



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

Hi guys, 

I want to set up an emersed tank. Im not too sure what kind of plants to get, but I know I want mosses for the foreground and maybe climbing on the back of the tank. Anyone know of a good looking moss that grows fast and is hardy? 

any other plant suggestions would be greatly appreciated as well. Thanks guys!


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

anyone??


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

i am working on developing a certain kind of emersed tank, planted _riparims_. check out my links here and i also have several recent posts on APC. i have _lots_ of plant suggestions and i can also sell/trade/gift plants.

regards,


----------



## bkw1982 (Dec 14, 2007)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/

The plant finder has an emersed search feature so you can look through that for plants you're interested in. You can never go wrong with Java moss. Ive also had luck with hygros and ludwigias.


----------

